
Soylent Is Not Healthy – Let’s Create Something Better Together - pvijeh
https://www.reddit.com/r/soylent/comments/elbmci/soylent_is_not_healthy_lets_create_something/
======
smt88
Top comment is pretty effective:

> _" You do know there are alternatives that are more along what you are
> looking for, right? And they cost multiplies of soylent.

"This is like criticizing a Toyota when your specifications are for a
Mercedes."_

